# Giant SCR 2



## JoeyG (24 Sep 2008)

Wanted

Giant SCR 2, medium mens
Cheltenham area


----------



## LLB (24 Sep 2008)

Have you looked in Roylan cycles in Suffolk parade , as they are Giant dealers

http://www.roylancycles.co.uk/

If you find a used one locally, I think you will be doing well TBH.


----------



## JoeyG (24 Sep 2008)

Hi LLB

Yeh i live a stones throw from Roylan cycles, unfortunately they had no SCR 2 left... looks like they are the only Giant dealer left in Cheltenham too


----------



## LLB (24 Sep 2008)

You might try the CTC, maybe one of their members has got one they want to flog on.

http://cheltenhamctc.wordpress.com/index/


----------



## Young Un (24 Sep 2008)

I have one but unfortunately dont want to sell it.

they are a great bike though - good luck with your search!!


----------



## Jaded (25 Sep 2008)

Cytek in Stonehouse do Giant.

It's where I got my SCR2 last year.


----------

